# Alaska 21-22 season



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

A little early but thems the breaks. Got about 10-12" over the last 2 days, started plowing driveways this afternoon, got a dozen done and a front caliper started hanging up, couldn't figure why I was pouring the coals to my rig to get up the hill, didn't start on fire but man was it hot. Boooo. Re-man parts from Napa in 2014


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

7 years out of parts from NAPA is pretty good. 

There's times we can't get 7 minutes out of them. 

Looks great.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, crap, thats not a good sign for Napa. Ive had a long standing account with a substantial discount there so I tend to go back......jokes on me ehh?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 7 years out of parts from NAPA is pretty good.
> 
> There's times we can't get 7 minutes out of them.
> 
> Looks great.


I don't use NAPA. Too much crap.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

scottr said:


> A little early but thems the breaks. Got about 10-12" over the last 2 days, started plowing driveways this afternoon, got a dozen done and a front caliper started hanging up, couldn't figure why I was pouring the coals to my rig to get up the hill, didn't start on fire but man was it hot. Boooo. Re-man parts from Napa in 2014
> View attachment 221653


Just had that happen, left front stuck. By the time I got back I burned the grease out of the hub. It happens. Nice pic.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, glad mine didn't get that hot. I installed a new one last night and continued plowing, man what a differance, sure rolls better now :laugh:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Kvston said:


> I don't use NAPA. Too much crap.


After 4 PS pumps on the same truck, my guy know we don't put NAPA on the trucks anymore. AC-Delco may cost 3x the money, but OEM will at least last.

Sure, they warranty every pump. But as I asked him - who's paying you to replace them each time? You'd think NAPA ought to cover the labour too...


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Kvston said:


> I don't use NAPA. Too much crap.


Lots of Chi-ma-knees


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 7 years out of parts from NAPA is pretty good.
> 
> There's times we can't get 7 minutes out of them.
> 
> Looks great.


7 minutes? you get them in working condition?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

That time of year, temps are dropping around the state.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

scottr said:


> That time of year, temps are dropping around the state.
> View attachment 224338


How much is fuel?
Kerosene ?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

3.60 a gal for diesel at the pump. 3 bucks a gallon for #1 delivered to your house. 2.60 - 2.75 a gal if you haul your own. ( lot of folks haul there own here )
Thats heating oil, however, here, the #1 is refined to -60 pour point so it's border lined polished kerosene.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

scottr said:


> 3.60 a gal for diesel at the pump. 3 bucks a gallon for #1 delivered to your house. 2.60 - 2.75 a gal if you haul your own. ( lot of folks haul there own here )


Diesel around same here with clear kero going for 3.50 & up at pumps.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Next time you tell your crew it's getting cold……
things are dropping off here.. This is not wind chill temps


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Got an 11" snow, followed by 1.96" of rain, set records. So rare for us to see this. 2 day later another 10". Busy, busy. Heavy wet snow booooo. Not our typical. This is the first load I had on my new trailer


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

My rig feels like a tunnel rat, no room to stack snow anymore, lots of winter left.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Major work out to get this driveway open, I couldn't wing it to the side, to heavy, needed a dozer.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

scottr said:


> My rig feels like a tunnel rat, no room to stack snow anymore, lots of winter left.
> View attachment 228659


Wheres the 45??


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

scottr said:


> Major work out to get this driveway open, I couldn't wing it to the side, to heavy, needed a dozer.
> View attachment 228661


Or a Sicard


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Driving into work after the rain hit. Ugly.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

TwiceStroked said:


> Wheres the 45??


45? Not sure what you mean


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

scottr said:


> 45? Not sure what you mean


History 101;
Vietnam,
Tunnel Rats were American Soldiers sent into the vietcong tunnels with a .45 to make sure no one was inside said tunnels.
Thus the Phrase Tunnel rats.
And to ALL OUR VIETNAM VETERANS, WELCOME HOME AND THANK YOU!
While this war was going on I was learning to duck and cover in school.
My DAD (WW2 VET) Taught me about WAR!!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

scottr said:


> Driving into work after the rain hit. Ugly.
> View attachment 228683


You put on the ice skate right?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

scottr said:


> Driving into work after the rain hit. Ugly.
> View attachment 228683


Holy smokes!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> My rig feels like a tunnel rat, no room to stack snow anymore, lots of winter left.
> View attachment 228659


Gnarly pic


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

TwiceStroked said:


> History 101;
> Vietnam,
> Tunnel Rats were American Soldiers sent into the vietcong tunnels with a .45 to make sure no one was inside said tunnels.
> Thus the Phrase Tunnel rats.
> ...


Copy that, yes, fully understand, my 1911 is never far from my side. I didn't put 2-2 together‍


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Hardest I’ve worked my rig. First time I tossed iron on the rear, both lockers engaged. *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Someone will want to know if you had chains on all 4 like his neighbor does?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

scottr said:


> Driving into work after the rain hit. Ugly.
> View attachment 228683


Sketchy


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Who's to say I don't know how to have fun on New Years. 32". Getting above 30lbs per sq/ft. Not that bad but this roof is in-rated


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Who's to say I don't know how to have fun on New Years. 32". Getting above 30lbs per sq/ft. Not that bad but this roof is in-rated
> View attachment 228715
> View attachment 228717


What's the slope and why not a metal roof?


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

BUFF said:


> What's the slope and why not a metal roof?


Looks like it is metal


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a standing seam metal roof.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a standing seam metal roof.


It is, the standing ribs running parallel with the ridge line hosed me up.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

BUFF said:


> It is, the standing ribs running parallel with the ridge line hosed me up.


Ya,kinda backwards for snow country, isn't it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya,kinda backwards for snow country, isn't it?


Yes but snow on the roof acts like insulation and it is cold there


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Yes but snow on the roof acts like insulation and it is cold there


True


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

BUFF said:


> Yes but snow on the roof acts like insulation and it is cold there


The photo is deceiviNo, the roof is a shed roof off the back of my shop, 21x40. It is sloped about 6" over the 21' and the ribs run the correct way. Not enough to let it slid when temps warm up in the spring. Winter chores


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotcha


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Test fitting some new iron today, got 2 sets so I can dig me claws in when needed. Pewag double ladder.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

scottr said:


> Test fitting some new iron today, got 2 sets so I can dig me claws in when needed. Pewag double ladder.
> View attachment 233802
> View attachment 233804
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> Test fitting some new iron today, got 2 sets so I can dig me claws in when needed. Pewag double ladder.
> View attachment 233802
> View attachment 233804
> 
> ...


So if you get stuck...you're REALLY stuck.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I was just thinking-he must hate his U joints.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Kvston said:


> I was just thinking-he must hate his U joints.


Not sure I follow on being hard on joints? Chains on all 4, low range, don't spine my tires, positive traction. What am I missing?


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

scottr said:


> Not sure I follow on being hard on joints? Chains on all 4, low range, don't spine my tires, positive traction. What am I missing?


the rotational force the engine makes has to go somewhere…if it can't dissipate itself through wheel spin, it usually takes it out on the weakest part of the drivetrain(u-joints). You said you won't spin your tires so it's a non issue, but for lessor operators it could be a thing. Not likely I wouldn't think

speaking of lessor operators, few years ago I was tasked with bringing up an ancient Pete 357 from the north 40. It had a full bed of dirt and had been parked long enough that the drives had sunk into the earth. She didn't want to budge so I figured I'd "pop" the clutch just a bit to generate some momentum and climb up out of the hole. Not smart. I blew the diff up, literally blew chunks of iron out of the housing. All the weight in the bed plus the tires being bound up by the dirt, something had to give. I think we spent more on the repair then the truck cost to purchase

curious how close you are to Kenai? My brother is up there and is pretty over snow this winter


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Kinport said:


> the rotational force the engine makes has to go somewhere…if it can't dissipate itself through wheel spin, it usually takes it out on the weakest part of the drivetrain(u-joints). You said you won't spin your tires so it's a non issue, but for lessor operators it could be a thing. Not likely I wouldn't think
> 
> speaking of lessor operators, few years ago I was tasked with bringing up an ancient Pete 357 from the north 40. It had a full bed of dirt and had been parked long enough that the drives had sunk into the earth. She didn't want to budge so I figured I'd "pop" the clutch just a bit to generate some momentum and climb up out of the hole. Not smart. I blew the diff up, literally blew chunks of iron out of the housing. All the weight in the bed plus the tires being bound up by the dirt, something had to give. I think we spent more on the repair then the truck cost to purchase
> 
> curious how close you are to Kenai? My brother is up there and is pretty over snow this winter


 yea I follow what your saying about drivetrains, it won't be an issue for me. (famous last words ehh? ) I'm about 520 miles North of Kenai, big differance in climate between the coast where he is and the interior where I am.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I've never heard of snapping a u-joint while plowing with chains.Axle gears and spyders are the weak link. But you will probably be like us,here in the mountains, plowing onto of packed snow and ice, and chains will most certainly slip, anyway.
Chains should be tight to the tires, unless you will be taking them on and off. Chain "tighteners" do not make chains tight. Not uncommon to let air out of tires, install chains, then inflate. But then, most that live in the mountains have dedicated plow trucks, the trucks rarely go to town or see a dry road, chains stay on all the time,almost.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yea a lot of people have an old Hooptie to plow with or a new kabooty tractor with a plow &blower.

(The old ranchers call Them kabooty around the breakfast table at the diner.)


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

scottr said:


> yea I follow what your saying about drivetrains, it won't be an issue for me. (famous last words ehh? )


Considering how well you built your Bronco, I think your exactly right. I plow in worn out old trucks and have never busted a u-joint while plowing.



Mountain Bob said:


> I've never heard of snapping a u-joint while plowing with chains


Me either. I guess I was just stating that as you increase traction at the wheels, you also increase load on the driveline 


Mountain Bob said:


> Axle gears and spyders are the weak link.


Is that true? Not doubting you, it's a honest question. I would think that a u-joint, especially one that is worn out and sloppy and subject to shock loads from being worn out would be much more apt to bust, or bust the collars they sit in on the yokes? I'm no rocket surgeon so take it easy if that's dumb of me to think that way


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You shouldn't have worn and sloppy u joints. So hammering them they will most likely fail fist. But on steady hard loads, especially up and down hills, the gears are weaker. Ask any drag racer also.
Oh and some years of GM, there were weak ring gear bolts. But lots of times, if you didn't drive it after they snap, you could easily replace them without removing anything except the diff cover. This was on the front diffs.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Kinport said:


> the rotational force the engine makes has to go somewhere…if it can't dissipate itself through wheel spin, it usually takes it out on the weakest part of the drivetrain(u-joints). You said you won't spin your tires so it's a non issue, but for lessor operators it could be a thing. Not likely I wouldn't think
> 
> speaking of lessor operators, few years ago I was tasked with bringing up an ancient Pete 357 from the north 40. It had a full bed of dirt and had been parked long enough that the drives had sunk into the earth. She didn't want to budge so I figured I'd "pop" the clutch just a bit to generate some momentum and climb up out of the hole. Not smart. I blew the diff up, literally blew chunks of iron out of the housing. All the weight in the bed plus the tires being bound up by the dirt, something had to give. I think we spent more on the repair then the truck cost to purchase
> 
> curious how close you are to Kenai? My brother is up there and is pretty over snow this winter


Broke a front axle shaft in this endeavor. The blade was frozen to the ground to begin with.
This was when the truck still had the sm465 4 speed.
https://fb.watch/baE71s_jWk/


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

scottr said:


> Not sure I follow on being hard on joints? Chains on all 4, low range, don't spine my tires, positive traction. What am I missing?


Turns and such plus the resistance created by the added traction the chains give when pushing loads. All relative man. People who slam piles or shift before a truck stops are worse IMO then any careful driver.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Kvston said:


> Turns and such plus the resistance created by the added traction the chains give when pushing loads. All relative man. People who slam piles or shift before a truck stops are worse IMO then any careful driver.


Yea copy that, i use my lockers often, much easier on axles. ( splits available HP equally to all 4 axle shafts vs everything going to 2 shafts on an open diff)


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Perhaps in a few years I’ll have some rigs with that convenience. Keep up the info and photos man. I like watching you live the dream.


----------

